# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Προληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκων.

## joncr

Καλημερα στην παρεα.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποια συμβουλη που μου εδωσε φίλος μου εκτροφεας ειναι σωστό να την ακολουθησω κατα την γνωμη σας.

Μου ειπε να χορηγησω στα πουλια μου τα εξης.
Για αρχη φαρμακο για σκουλικι ( το οποιο ήδη εκανα) (2 σταγωνες απευθειας στο στομα των πουλιων μου προτεινε για 2 μερες αλλα εγω το εκανα αναλογα με τις οδηγειες του σκευασματος δηλαδη στην ποτιστρα για μια μερα)

Μετα 2 μερες χορηγηση baycox για τα κοκκιδια ( ακριβως οπως αναφερεται στις οδηγειες του σκευασματος)
Την επομενη μερα χορηγηση πολυβιταμηνης
Και τελος χορηγηση xb3 παλι για την αντιμετώπιση των κοκιδίων ( Μου ειπε οτι το baycox καταπολεμα ενα μερος των κοκιδιων και στην συνεχεια το xb3 τα υπολοιπα)

Ισχυει κατι τετοιο; να συνεχισω με την χορηγηση των φαρμακων; (Βασικά δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο προβλημα υγειας στα πουλια μου , ολο αυτο κατα την γνωμη - εμπειρια του φιλου μου πρεπει να γινεται προλιπτικά)

Να πω πως μου ειπε να το κανω σε ολα τα πουλια μου , ειτε ειναι καρδερινες , ειτε ειναι καναρινια.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

για τα σκουληκια εφοσον εχουμε λογο να πιστευουμε οτι μπορει να κινδινευουμε ,ναι ειναι τετοιες οι ουσιες που μπορει μια φορα αντε 2 το χρονοα να γινει κατι τετοιο .αλλα για να κολλησεις σκουληκια ,πρεπει ειτε να υπαρχει ξενιστης (πχ αλλο μεγαλυτερο σκουληκι οπως τα mealworm ) που ειναι φορεας τους και να τα μεταφερει στην εκτροφη σου ,αν δοθει ζωντανο  ή απαγωτο -αβραστο αν ειναι νεκρο .μαλιστα κυριος κινδυνος υπαρχει απο τα αγοραστα και οχι τα δικιας μας εκτροφης που με τις επαναληψεις χορηγησης δικιας  μας τροφης συνηθως καθαριζουν απο παρασιτα (οπως και στα σαλιγκαρια που τα ταιζουμε αλευρι ,πιτυρο κλπ ) .υπαρχουν νομιζω και ηδη που δεν χρειαζονται ξενιστη αλλα και αυτα ερχονται πχ με κοπρανα πιασμενων πουλιων .θελω να πιστευω  οτι αυτο δεν αφορα μελη και επισκεπτες του φορουμ ,αλλα στην ελλαδα του σημερα (και ελπιζω οχι του <<αυριου >> ) μαλλον ειναι ευσεβης ποθος ...

τις αλλες αηδιες γιατι αηδιες ειναι ετσι οπως στις ειπε ,δεν τις συζητω καν .να του πει να μαθει τι ειναι το καθε φαρμακο και μετα οχι μονο να ακουει τι του λενε για φαρμακα ,πολυ περισσοτερο να τα συστηνει οπως τα συστηνει κιολας .baycox και esb3 ειναι κοκκιδιοκτονο και κοκκιδιοστατικο αντιστοιχα που δινονται για θεραπεια και μονο των κοκκιδιων .αλλη χρηση τους εχει αργα ή γρηγορα επιπτωσεις στα πουλια .μαλιστα καθε χρηση τους γινεται με εγκριτο τροπο και οχι με τις ραδιο αρβυλες που ακουσε και μεταδιδει .αλλη στιγμη γιατι φευγω για δουλεια θα ειμαι πιο σαφης

----------


## jk21

δες αυτα τα δυο θεματα 

*Φάρμακα ευρέως φάσματος**Προληπτικά φάρμακα - οξύμωρο μεν, εφαρμόσιμο δε...*οπως και τους κινδυνους της χρησης κοκκιδιοστατικων χωρις λογο και ειδικα οσα αναφερει ο gonzo sto post 9

*Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....*

----------


## jenia21

Θα ηθελα να πω την γνωμη μου οπως ειπα και στο φιλο μου τον Γιαννη σημερα το μεσημερι που τον γνωρισα απο κοντα,με παρεα ουζακι και χταποδακι.Βαζω 5 μαρουλακια στον κηπο για την οικογενεια.Καλο χωμα λιγο λιπασμα βιολογικο λιγη κοπρια και οτι γινει.Βαζει ο γειτονας 5 στρεματα μαρουλιαι,τα πλακωνει στα φαρμακα γιατι δεν μπορει να ρισκαρει την παραγωγη του.Τι θελω να πω;Εγω προσωπικα που εχω 2-3-4 ζευγαρια,δεν τους δινω τιποτα και αν κατι δεν παει καλα μονο τοτε δινω.Ενας επαγελματιας καναρινας που βαζει 100 ζευγαρια,και μην σας κανει εντυπωση το νουμερο γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι,δεν ρισκαρει.Ειναι λενε καλυτερα να χασω 5-10 πουλια,απο αλογιστη χρηση φαρμακων παρα να κολησουν μια ασθενεια καποια να κολησουν και τα υπολοιπα και να παει χαμενη ολοι η σεζον.Και τι να κανω μπορω να θεραπευσω 40 πουλια μου ειπε καποιος;Νομιζω οτι απο εκει ξεκηνησε η κακως για εμενα προληπτικη χρηση φαρμακων,και οπως εμεις δεν παιρνουμε προληπτικα κανενα φαρμακο και ειδικα αντιβιωση,παρα μονο για θεραπεια ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε και στα πουλακια.

----------


## joncr

Eυχαριστω πολυ , για τις απαντησεις σας. Οι γνωμες μας συμπίπτουν και θα ακολουθησω αυτο. Τωρα το φαρμακο για το σκουλικι το εδωσα πιο πολυ επηρεασμένος απο κατι αναλογο που δινω προληπτικα στο σκυλο μου , παρα απο την παρότρυνση του φιλου μου. Αφου σταθηκα και τυχερος και δεν εκανα καποια ζημια στα πουλακια μου παλι καλα.

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο για το σκουληκι χρειαζουμενο ή μη ,δεν κανει (αν δοθει σωστα και δοθει και το καταλληλο ) το κακο που κανουν οι αντιβιωσεις .διαφωνω καθετα και με αυτους που εχουν πολλα πουλια .<< συμφωνω>>  (μονο σε εισαγωγικα ... ) μαζι τους στην πρακτικη τους ,αν τα κινητρα τους ειναι μονο το χρημα που θα βγαλουν απο οσα γρηγορα γρηγορα ,μολις γινουν 2μηνων πουλησουν .τι εννοω; 

ενας οργανισμος οταν γεννιεται εχει αδυναμο ανοσοποιητικο ... και τα μωρα των ανθρωπων .ολοι που γιναμε γονεις ,με εντολη γιατρων ,πασχιζαμε να μην αρρωστησουν πολυ μικρα τα παιδια μας ,για να μην χρειαστει σαν εσχατη αναγκη ,να γινει χρηση φαρμακων ... για δυο λογους γινεται αυτο .:

ο ενας ειναι γιατι μεχρι να ενισχυθει το ανοσοποιητικο ,πρεπει πρωτα να εκγυμνασθει .οταν δεν εχει προλαβει καν να γυμνασθει ,τα φαρμακα κανουν τη δουλεια που θα επρεπε εκεινο να κανει (μαχη εναντια στα μικροβια ) και εκεινο παραμενει αδυναμο ... τι σημαινει αυτο; τα φαρμακα μειωνουν την αυξημενη σε παθογονο βαθμο φυσιολογικη (αλλα επικινδυνη ) πανιδα που προκαλεσε την λοιμωξη ... μειωθηκε αλλα το ανοσοποιητικο δεν προλαβε να μαθει να την παλευει ... ηταν και παρεμεινε απειρο .σε νεα αυξηση πιο εντονη ή και απο αλλο στελεχος ακομη πιο ισχυρο που θα συμβει στην πορεία ,οντας ανισχυρο να παλεψει και αν το αντιβιοτικο που τοτε θα δωσουμε δεν αποδειχθει ισχυρο σε κεινο το στελεχος (συχνο φαινομενο ) ,το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι η λοιμωξη να καταρακωσει ενα αδυναμο ανοσοποιητικο και τελικα να καταβαλει το βρεφος ή τον νεοσσο αντιστοιχα .γιατι; γιατι το ανοσοποιητικο δεν εμαθε ποτε να παλευει .... ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με τον νεο που για πλακα παιρνει μαριχουανα ,για να ξεφευγει απο απλες δυσκολες στιγμες και οταν θα ερθουν οι πραγματικες δυσκολες ... ζωη -εξαρτηση  0-1 ...

ο δευτερος; σε ενα οργανισμο που προσφατα ηρθε στη ζωη ,η καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα ειναι μηδαμινη εως ελαχιστη ... εστω αυτη καταλαμβανει στην οδο της τροφης το χωρο που αν αφησει ελευθερο ,θα τον καταλαβουν αλλοι παθογονοι οργανισμοι που σε μικρους πληθυσμους και με την καλη πανιδα απεναντι τους ,δεν μπορουν να αναπτυχθουν υπερμετρα ... σταφυλοκοκκοι ,στρεπτοκοκκοι ,e coli  ... οταν το αντιβιοτικο και ειδικα αν δεν ειναι στενου φασματος δρασης ,μπει και σκοτωσει τυχον κακα βακτηρια ,θα σκοτωσει και τα καλα (γαλακτοβακιλλους ) .αποτελεσμα; τα κακα βακτηρια 4-5 μερες το πολυ μετα το τελος του φαρμακου ,με πολυ ευκολο τροπο (μεσα απο το στομα συνηθως ,οπως και πριν ) θα ξαναμπουν στον οργανισμο που ετσι κι αλλιως αποτελουν σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο φυσιολογικη πανιδα .... το προβλημα ομως τωρα ειναι οτι δεν θα βρουν αντισταση στην επεκταση ... γαλακτοβακιλλοι γιοκ ,αν δεν τους επαναχορηγησουμε και αν αυτοι που θα επαναχορηγησουμε ,ειναι σαν τους προηγουμενους σε φασμα δρασης .πριν μπουν ομως τα νεα κακα βακτηρια ... θα κανουν παρτυ καποιοι αλλοι κακοι οργανισμοι που οι αντιβιωσεις ,δεν μπορουν να χτυπησουν ... γιατι; γιατι δεν ειναι βακτηρια αλλα μυκητες ... θα γιγαντωθουν ελλειψει γαλακτοβακιλλων ,που δημιουργουσαν εχθρικο για αυτους χαμηλου ph περιβαλλον  και θα κατακλυσουν σιγα σιγα τα πουλια σας . θα τα βλεπετε να αργοπεθαινουν και σεις θα δινετε νεες αγωγες οπως δηλητηρια για ακαρεα και κινολονες αντιβιωσεις ,για να σκοτωσετε ανυπαρκτα μυκοπλασματα .... αλλα αυτα θα συνεχισουν να βαριανασαινουν .... 

ελεος με τις λαθος πρακτικες ολων αυτων των επαγγελματιων εκτροφεων , που το μονο που σκεφτονται ειναι να φυγουν τα πουλια απο αυτους φαινομενικα και οχι ουσιαστικα υγειη ! πουλια που σε λιγους μηνες θα εχουν τα γνωστα προβληματα που ολοι γνωριζετε ...  ποιος σας ειπε οτι οι σουλφοναμιδες ειναι αθωες και τις δινετε σε μωρα ; ποιος σας ειπε οτι το baycox ειναι κατι που μπορειτε να δινετε για πλακα; 

*Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....


http://www.bayeranimal.co.nz/media/1...ltry%20SDS.pdf

May cause eye and skin irritation. Suspected of damaging fertility and 
the unborn child.  May cause damage to organs through prolonged or 
repeated exposure.  .




*
η πραγματικη προληψη ειναι η καθαριοτητα ,οι τροφες που ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο ,οι φυτικες ουσιες που δεν επιτρεπουν την αναπτυξη των παθογονων οργανισμων .Σταματηστε να χορηγειται δηλητηρια στα πουλια σας .Δινεται φαρμακα σε δοσεις που δεν σας νοιαζει αν ειναι σιγουρα οι σωστες και αραιωνετε τα αφεψηματα βοτανων γιατι φοβασται μην πειραξουν τα πουλια  ... βαλτε επιτελους στο χρονοντουλαπο την ασχετοσυνη και την νομιζομενη ευκολη αλλα ηλιθια λυση των φαρμακων !! φαρμακα μονο σε σιγουρα αρρωστα πουλια !!!!


μην περιμενετε να σταματησουν οι πιασμενες καρδερινες να στρεσσαρονται οταν τις βαλετε στο κλουβι .σταματηστε να τις βαζετε ! οσο τις βαζετε ,δεν προκειται κανενα κοκκιδιοστατικο να σας σωσει ... μολις το σταματησετε τα κοκκιδια θα ξανακανουν παρτυ ... αν το συνεχισετε ,συντομα θα κανουν παρτυ οι μυκητες και στο τελος και αυτα μαζι ,οταν θα βρουν κατεστραμμενη καθε αντισταση  ... και μαζι με αυτα και ενα e coli για κερασακι στην τουρτα ....της πρησμενης και μελανιασμενης κοιλιας και σεις να μην ξερετε απο που να αρχισετε και που να σταματησετε  .... προστατεψτε τα ιθαγενη που εχουν γεννηθει στην εκτροφη σας με χωρους ευαρους ,αλλα οχι σε ρευματα ,με φως ,χωρις υγρασια και χωρις αλλα πιασμενα πουλια -βομβες στην εκτροφη ! αυτη ειναι η πραγματικη προληψη ! 

και οχι με  φουρανοβλακειες που η ευρωπαικη ενωση εχει απαγορευσει σε ζωα που τρωμε ,για ενα σωρο τοξικους κινδυνους που εχουν  και επειδη αδιαφορει για αυτα που δεν τρωμε ,εμεις συνεχιζουμε και τα χορηγουμε  ...

το μηνημα ειναι σε ολους σας και οχι μονο στο Γιαννη !

----------


## xarhs

> Eυχαριστω πολυ , για τις απαντησεις σας. Οι γνωμες μας συμπίπτουν και θα ακολουθησω αυτο. Τωρα το φαρμακο για το σκουλικι το εδωσα πιο πολυ επηρεασμένος απο κατι αναλογο που δινω προληπτικα στο σκυλο μου , παρα απο την παρότρυνση του φιλου μου. Αφου σταθηκα και τυχερος και δεν εκανα καποια ζημια στα πουλακια μου παλι καλα.


γι αυτο ειμαστε εμεις εδω..............!!!!! χαχαχαχ

----------


## joncr

Δημητρη ευχαριστω. Οπως παντα με καλυψες πληρως.
Ξερεις τι θα κανω τωρα; Θα προσπαθησω να μεταφερω ολα αυτα στον εκτροφεα φιλο μου και αν του αλλαξω γνωμη θα εχουμε κανει και το κατι παραπανω για τα πουλακια. Σε πειραζει να αντιγραψω τα ποστ σου και να τα στειλω σε εμαιλ;

----------


## jk21

να τους στειλεις και ολο το αρθρο αυτο *Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*οτι γραφω σωστο ή λαθος ,για το καλο των πουλιων ,οχι μονο δεν με πειραζει να πηγαινει καπου αλλου ,αλλα το επιδιωκω .το μονο που θελω ειναι να μην μπαινει σε κερδοσκοπικες ιστοσελιδες και παντα να υπαρχει λινκππηγη του greekbirdclub.com (οχι του ιστολογιου μου εκτος αν κρινω διαφορετικα σε καποια περιπτωση ) 


και παλια αυτα δεν τα γραφω μονο για σενα ,αλλα για καθε ενα που μπορει να εχει την ιδια απορια !!!!

----------


## jk21

να του στειλεις και αυτα ,αν θελει πραγματικη προληψη !


*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας**Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών**Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )**Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή**H χρήση της πρόπολης στην πρόληψη των ασθενειών των πουλιών μας**Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )**Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας**Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*να διευκρινισω επισης οτι η χρηση του baycox οταν και μονο αν πραγματικα υπαρχουν κοκκιδια ή σαφεις ενδειξεις τους ,ειναι για τα πουλια που συζηταμε και οχι για τα eimeria κοκκιδια ,για τα οποιο απευθυνονται οι οδηγιες του φυλλαδιου (ειναι τα συνηθη κοκκιδια στις κοτες ) 

5 μερες baycox 2 ml ( οσο πιο ζεστος ειναι ο καιρος ) με 3 ml (οσο πιο κρυο κανει ) στο λιτρο (0.2 ml στα 100 ml νερου )  διαλυμενο σε γυαλινο ποτηρι και οχι πλαστικο !!! 

6 μερες κενο και καλο ειναι να δινουμε σε αυτες προβιοτικο

5 μερες επαναληψη της αρχικης αγωγης 

οσο διαρκει η αγωγη (και ειναι το σημαντικοτερο !!!! ) καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος .να επιδιωκετε μηδαμινη επαφη των πουλιων ,εστω και με μια κουτσουλια τους ,για να μην ανακυκλωθουν ξανα οι ωοκυστες που βγαινουν με αυτες

----------


## geam

Καλημέρα και από εμένα....

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι πως εάν τηρηθεί ευλαβικά η καθαριότητα- υγιεινή, επιλογή σωστής διατροφής και συμπληρωμάτων, και προστατευμένος χώρος όπου δεν θα έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή τα πουλιά σου με αλανιάρικα (δεκαοχτούρες – σπουργίτια) θα έχεις πάντα υγιέστατα πουλάκια και δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις προληπτικά κανένα απολύτως φάρμακο!!!

εαν ο φίλος σου ο εκτροφέας επιλέγει να δίνει προληπτικά φάρμακα στα πουλιά του, (συγχώρεσε το θάρρος μου), αλλά τα δίνει επειδή είναι πουλιά πιασμένα από την φύση, ανακατεμένα με τα δικά του,  και προφανώς του ψοφάνε και του αρρωσταίνουν σωρηδόν!!!


Επίσης στα λίνκ που έγραψε ο Δημήτρης ξέχασε να γράψει τα βασικότερα για να του στείλεις....

*Να γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας!*
*Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την λέγανε Κίτσο*

----------


## DimitrisPas13

εγώ είμαι αντίθετος στην προληπτική χορήγηση των φαρμάκων...γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να προκαλέσουμε προβλήματα στα πουλάκια μας...!!!

----------


## joncr

> εαν ο φίλος σου ο εκτροφέας επιλέγει να δίνει προληπτικά φάρμακα στα πουλιά του, (συγχώρεσε το θάρρος μου), αλλά τα δίνει επειδή είναι πουλιά πιασμένα από την φύση, ανακατεμένα με τα δικά του,  και προφανώς του ψοφάνε και του αρρωσταίνουν σωρηδόν!!!
> 
> 
> Επίσης στα λίνκ που έγραψε ο Δημήτρης ξέχασε να γράψει τα βασικότερα για να του στείλεις....


Πως να πιασει τα καναρινια στην φυση; Κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα εκτρεφει...
Κανα δυο ζευγαρια ιθαγενη εχει και παιρνει καποιες γεννες για δικη του ευχαριστηση

----------


## jk21

ενα πουλακι ,οχι δυο ζευγαρια ,ιθαγενες να εχεις απο τη φυση ,ειναι ικανο χωρις να το θελει να γεμισει ατοκξολασμα 300 καναρινια .ακομα και σε ξεχωρο χωρο να τα εχει ,μια ποτιστρα να μπερδεχει απο τα ιθαγενη και να την βαλει στα καναρινια ή μια ταιστρα ή μια αυγουλιερα  (που εκει σιγα μην προσεχει να βαζεις τις ιδια σκευη καθε φορα ανα κλουβι καναρινιων ) ή βομβα εχει εξαπλωθει παντου 

δεν προκειται να κολλησω στο ηθικο του θεματος οτι και ενα πουλι να ειναι πιασμενο ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ,αλλα στο ουσιαστικο .το ατοξπλασμα ειναι παντου στη φυση σε μη  παθογονους απαραιτητα πληθυσμους μεσα στα ιθαγενη .αν ενα απο αυτα αιχμαλωτιστει ,θα βγαλει στα κοπρανα του ωοκυστες του .αν μαλιστα στρεσσαριστει κατα την αιχμαλωτιση ή κατα τη διαρκεια της ζωης του στην αιχμαλωσια (αργα ή γρηγορα αυτη η στιγμη ερχεται ) οι ωοκυστες που ετσι κι αλλιως εχουν εισαγαγει τον κινδυνο ,γινονται πολλαπλασιες .... 

θα μπορουσα να σου δωσω παραδειγμα μελους μας που ειχε στο παρελθον μονο πιασμενο πουλι στην εκτροφη ... πριν λιγο καιρο ,δοξα τω Θεω ,ευτυχως γυρισαμε απο σιγουρη τραγικη καταληξη ,μελανιασμενο εντελως πουλι (στην κοιλια ) με πρησμενα εντερα ...ηταν καναρινι .σε ενα κλουβι ,σε μια ταιστρα κατι να μεινει ,συντομα γιγαντωνεται

----------


## joncr

Ναι το ξερω αυτο , καπου αλλου τα ειχα διαβασει ξανα στο φορουμ. Τι να σου πω φανταζωμαι για ειναι επιτυχημενος σαν εκτροφεας τοσα χρονια , θα τα ξερει αυτα και θα προσεχει. προς το παρον εχω να ανυσηχω και να προσεχω τα δικα μου πουλακια και καθε μερα αγωνιζωμαι να μαθω οτι περισσοτερο ετσι η φροντιδα που τους δινω να ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορω να προσφερω

----------


## jk21

οι << πετυχημενοι εκτροφεις >> συνηθως σε 2 χρονια εχουν ελαχιστα απο τα παλια τους πουλια και αυτα που εχουν μεινει συνηθως ειναι τα πιο << ζωντανα >> ....  τα προβληματα που σου λεω δεν βγαινουν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη .τοσο οι μυκητες ,αποτελεσμα συχνης χρησης φαρμακων ,οσο και τα κοκκιδια  ,δεν δινουν αμεσως σημαδια .αν ενα πουλι γινεις φορεας κοκκιδιων ,αυτα θα το χτυπησουν και θα ανεβουν σε παθογονες τιμες πληθυσμων ,σε δυσκολες στρεσσογονες καταστασεις ,σε βρωμικα περιβαλλοντα ,στις υγρασιες του επομενου φθινοπωρου κλπ 

για εμενα πετυχημενος εκτροφεας δεν εισα μονο με βραβεια σε διαγωνισμους (που και αυτο ειναι σημαντικοτατο !!!! ) αλλα και οταν πανω απο το 60 % των πουλιων μιας χρονιας ,ΞΕΡΕΙΣ μετα απο 2 χρονια οτι ειναι μια χαρα ... και λιγο λεω !!!!
'
ρωτα ολους αυτους που εχουν παρει καρδερινες εκτροφης major απο πετυχημενους εκτροφεις και εισαγωγες του εξωτερικου (ειδικα κατι βελγια κλπ ) και θα σου πουνε ποσο την συνεχεια της ... επιτυχους ιστοριας τους ...

----------


## panos70

Εμεις που εχουμε υγιει πουλια γιατι να δωσουμε προληπτικα φαρμακα ; αφου και να δωσουμε για τα κοκιδια η τα σκουλικια εαν δεν εχουμε σωστες συνθηκες διατροφης και διαμονης σε μια δυο εβδομαδες θα ξανακολλησουν

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> οι << πετυχημενοι εκτροφεις >> συνηθως σε 2 χρονια εχουν ελαχιστα απο τα παλια τους πουλια και αυτα που εχουν μεινει συνηθως ειναι τα πιο << ζωντανα >> ....  τα προβληματα που σου λεω δεν βγαινουν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη .τοσο οι μυκητες ,αποτελεσμα συχνης χρησης φαρμακων ,οσο και τα κοκκιδια  ,δεν δινουν αμεσως σημαδια .αν ενα πουλι γινεις φορεας κοκκιδιων ,αυτα θα το χτυπησουν και θα ανεβουν σε παθογονες τιμες πληθυσμων ,σε δυσκολες στρεσσογονες καταστασεις ,σε βρωμικα περιβαλλοντα ,στις υγρασιες του επομενου φθινοπωρου κλπ 
> 
> για εμενα πετυχημενος εκτροφεας δεν εισα μονο με βραβεια σε διαγωνισμους (*που και αυτο ειναι σημαντικοτατο !!!!* ) αλλα και οταν πανω απο το 60 % των πουλιων μιας χρονιας ,ΞΕΡΕΙΣ μετα απο 2 χρονια οτι ειναι μια χαρα ... και λιγο λεω !!!!
> '
> ρωτα ολους αυτους που εχουν παρει καρδερινες εκτροφης major απο πετυχημενους εκτροφεις και εισαγωγες του εξωτερικου (ειδικα κατι βελγια κλπ ) και θα σου πουνε ποσο την συνεχεια της ... επιτυχους ιστοριας τους ...


Απο τη μια ομως λεμε οχι στο στρες των πουλιων κι απο την αλλη, να τα παω για μια εβδομαδα στην εκθεση (απο Δευτερα εως Κυριακη), να τρωνε και να πινουν τα πουλια απο διαφορα σκευη τα οποια μπορει να εχει ερθει σε επαφη με ενα αλλο πουλακι το οποιο με τη σειρα του μπορει?? να συνυπαρχει σε εκτροφειο με αγρια αιχμαλωτισμενα πουλια, να αλλαζει η φωτοπεριοδος του πουλιου ξαφνικα κατα 2-3 ωρες, ....................?Γιατι?? Για να παρω κυπελλο? Να μου λειπει.....
Θεωρω τις εκθεσεις μια διασπορα μικροβιων....!Δεν μπορει να συν-υπαρχουν μαζι παπαγαλοι, εξωτικα, ιθαγενη, καναρινια,.....κ.α. Βλεπω συνεχως σε φωτογραφιες εκτροφειων με καναρινια να εχουν μεσα και 2-3 καρδερινες.Οταν ρωτησεις γιατι? "Ε να, βαζω και καμια καρδερινα για να βγαζω μερικα καρδερινοκαναρα". Μοδα!!Για δαχτυλιδι?Ουτε λογος.Μα δεν ειναι αναγκαιο.Οι θηλυκιες καρδερινες ειναι οι "δυσκολες"!Τα αρσενικα θα πανε με καναρα. Και μετα αναρωτιεστε γιατι τα καναρινια αρρωσταινουν απο κοκκιδια....Η κοτα εκανε το αυγο ή το αυγο την κοτα? Τα καναρινια μεταδιδουν την τριχομοναδα στις καρδερινες (οταν γινονται θετοι γονεις) ή οι αγριες καρδερινες μετεδωσαν το προβλημα στα καναρινια????Η καρδερινα φερει τα κοκκιδια συνεχως μεσα της (οπως παρα πολλες φορες το εχει επισημανει ο Δημητρης)!Η καρδερινα ειναι αεικινητο πουλι και "βαριεται"!!!Θελει χωρο, θελει ποικιλια σε ολα, θελει πλουσια διατροφη, θελει "αγριους" σπορους πολλους, ομορφο περιβαλλον, καθαριοτητα, θελει θελει θελει....!Αν παραλειψουμε εστω κι ενα απο αυτα που χρειαζεται, θα πιεστει-στρεσαριστει και ακομη και σε μια ωρα μπορει να νοσησει!! Εκει ερχονται συμπληρωματικα οι "προληπτικες" αγωγες. Φυσικες ή χημικες.Οι χημικες θα επιδεινωσουν την υγεια των πουλιων μακροπροθεσμα, οι φυσικες θα τα κρατανε σε μια πολυ καλη φυσικη κατασταση!! Η επιλογη ειναι καθαρα δικη μας......Ακουγεται εγωιστικο βεβαια, αλλα θεωρω οτι και η ιδια η εκτροφη πουλιων σε κλουβια εμπεριεχει εγωισμο.


Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

αφου συμφωνησω σε ολα οσα λες Γιαννη ,απλα θα σχολιασω τον σιωπηλο δικο σου σχολιασμο (με επισημασμενα εντονα γραμματα ) στη φραση μου : *που και αυτο ειναι σημαντικοτατο !!!!* 

οπως ξερεις δεν ανηκω σε καποιον συλλογο και ουτε θα ενταχθω ,οσο δεν θα αλλαζουν καποια πραγματα στο εσωτερικο τους ,με αρχη των παντων την ενιαια ομοσπονδια ,αλλα και στους στοχους ευρυτερα πανω στο θεμα της ορνιθοκουλτουρας .Ομως αυτη τη στιγμη ,οι εκθεσεις των συλλογων ειναι η μονη διεξοδος στα νεα παιδια που τωρα μπαινουν στο χομπι ,να ερθουν σε επαφη τοσο με τα ειδη πουλιων ,οσο και με τους εκτροφεις .αν αυτη η επαφη μπορουσε να υπαρξει σε αλλες στιγμες ,με την ευκαιρια εκδηλωσεων - σεμιναριων των συλλογων σε μελη και μη μελη και με επισκεψεις του κοσμου ,σε οργανωμενα εκτροφεια (και οχι σε υπογεια πολλες φορες ... ) σιγουρα ενας διαγωνισμος θα μπορουσε να γινει χωρις την συνεχεια της εκθεσης ,που σαφως στρεσσαρει τα πουλια .αν οι συλλογοι στα αναλωσιμα ειχαν κοινες προμηθειες και πολιτικη ,ισως να ηταν παντα κοινο και ιδιο το μιγμα σπορων ... αν αν αν πολλα μπορουν να βελτιωθουν και ελπιζω να γινει στο μελλον .

στην φραση μου που επισημανες ,το σημαντικοτατο δεν παει στο να εχει κερδισει καποιος βραβεια  ,αλλα στο να εχει πουλια σε κατασταση τετοια μια δεδομενη στιγμη ,που στα ματια του κριτη να κερδιζουν βραβεια .ομως δεν ειναι το μονο σημαντικο για μενα και την γνωμη μου για το αν επρεπε να κατεβασεις πουλια στο διαγωνισμο την ξερεις ....οταν σε ερωτηση μου (σε προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια ) αν θα κατεβεις στο διαγωνισμο  με  ειχες ρωτησει (εχοντας βεβαια ηδη την γνωστη δικια σου θεση ) ...  μου λες να κατεβασω; και σου απαντησα και τοτε αλλα και τωρα δημοσια : ΟΧΙ ,ειδικα καρδερινες για μενα ειναι ανεκδοτο να βλεπω σε εκθεσιακα κλουβια !

----------


## jk21

δυο οψεις απο τον ιδιο εκθεσιακο χωρο  
απο την περιφημη εκθεση στο reggio της γειτονικης μας ιταλιας 

reggio emmilia 2012 

ακομα και μεταλλαγμενα πουλια ,προφανως οχι 1ης γεννιας φανερα πιεσμενα σε ενα κλουβι μια σταλια 





και τα πουλια σε χωρο ,οπως τους αρμοζει και με το oenothera biennis  αναμεσα τους 




 που ειναι πιο ωραια;

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Εδω.......




αχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα

----------

